# Kina has had her baby!!!



## beanie

Kina has had her baby boy. She has just called me and I have forgootten most of the details as I am so shocked and excited. He arrived just after midday today, at home. He is 6lbs 1oz (sorry if thats wrong Kina) and looks as gorgeous as his sister. Mum sounds very well, tired but very calm and serene. He is feeding well.

I am so so happy for you Kina and Matt. Congratulations on the arrival of your baby boy and congratulations to Ella too for becoming a big sister.


:D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## sophie

Oh my gosh, Congrats Kina and family and welcome to the world little boy:crib: 
xx


----------



## Trinity

Awww congrats to Kina and Matt (guessing that is her oh)

Glad to hear everything is well and mum and baby are ok.

xxx


----------



## Cat

So much for me thinking she would pop last! Congrats to her and family, I ope the birth went well, cant wait to hear all the details!

When was he born?


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bcbbboy.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bcbbboy.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bcbbboy.gif
CONGRATULATIONS

Congratulations Kina & Matt aawwwww - She was early Beanie? An home birth went ok?

Hehe bless her :hugs:​


----------



## Vic

WOW!! I gasped when I read this!! Well done Kina :) that's brilliant news!!! xx


----------



## beanie

cat = he was born just after midday I think - like I said I got really excited so my mind has gone blank :)

She was just under 37 weeks - he wanted to make his arrival :)


----------



## stephlw25

OMG !!!!! Wasnt expecting this !!! CONGRATULATIONS !!!

Cant wait to hear your birth story !

Congrats again ! xxx
:D :D :D


----------



## LynnieH

congratulations to all! Who's next?


----------



## Layla

Wow thats great!!

I was thinking of her yesterday wondering when she was due.

Congrats!!! :D

xx


----------



## ablaze

aww thts fab news :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Kina!!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

thats great news


----------



## KX

OMG Congratulations Kina!! Excellent news. Hope you are both well.

Is he Gabriel or Alexander?


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

congrats hun xxx


----------



## hypnorm

Cool! big congrats that was sudden, wasnt expecting it!


----------



## Caroline

Congrats Kina and Matt. Good size for 37 weeks. Hope everyone is well. Looking forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## Imi

FANTASTIC!!!!
Congratulations !!!
Welcome to the world little one and well done kina!
xxx


----------



## fluppyfrog

Congratualtions Kina, can't wait to see pics


----------



## Jo

Aww Congratulations Kina and Matt and of Course Ella on being a big sister
Really wasn't expecting to read that today :)


----------



## bexxie

I am sitting here open-mouthed with tears in my eyes (for joy) bless her and I am glad she got a home birth (she did want a home birth didnt she?)


congrats hunny am so so thrilled for you. I always thought kina was a week ahead tho and he is a fab size little sweetie.

bex


----------



## vicky

aww congratulations kina, good size for being early


----------



## loop

aww congrats xx


----------



## Amanda

Awww, thats fantastic news!!!

Congratulations to the whole family!


----------



## Lauz_1601

wow I didnt expect this, I didnt even know she was so far along! CONGRATULATIONS on the new addition to the family, glad you got your home birth and cant wait to hear all about it and see pics of your gorgeous little one! only seems 2 minutes ago you were showing us your scasn pic of a little bean! yay!


----------



## Kina

Just a quick post to say thank you for your messages, I'll be back soon with the details and a pic :D Things are a bit hectic at the moment (just got my net back today aswell after moving) but I will fill you all in soon.

Thanks again xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Lots of huggles to you Kina I can't wait to see pics. I hope the home birth was an experience to remember x x


----------



## Tam

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Excellent news, hope you and baby are well! Look forward to the pics babe! Take care hun! *hugs* x


----------



## Kina

My birth story :D

I woke up on Wednesday morning and felt desperate for a wee, I had backache but thought it was because I'd been holding it in so I didn't wake up Ella. After I went to the loo I got back into bed and had what felt like a contraction, then another 2 mins later. They started at 5.15am and were coming 2 mins apart and lasting 40 seconds. I called the labour ward at 7.30am as they were quite painful and they told me it was unlikely I was in labour as I could talk through the contractions and because I was 36 weeks (36+2). They said to call my MW at 9am. At 8am I told mum that I'd need her to look after Ella so she called in sick at work and came and took her away after she'd had breakfast. Then I got into the bath and the contractions slowed to every 4 mins. At 10.15 I saw my MW at her clinic and she examined me, he was 3/5s engaged and I was 2cm dilated but she said that I might not be going into labour and to go home and rest. I was told that I would have to have him in hospital if I was in labour because he was early and might need help with his breathing. After getting home I got Matt to blow up the birthing pool with the pump and he started to fill it up with the hose attached to mums tap as it didn't fit any of ours, I was planning on staying at home as long as possible if I did go into full blown labour. Then I got him to go and get me a tens machine from Boots whilst my mum and sister sat with me at home (Ella was upstairs having a nap in my house at this point). The contractions were really quite painful at this point and I was burying my head into a cushion every time I had one because I was self concious of what face I'd be pulling https://www.serendipityforum.co.uk/images/smiles/icon_redface.gif I still didn't know if/when I was having the baby so was in a bit of a limbo! When Matt got back he attached the tens and I leant over the sofa, mum and Lindsey went and I tried getting through the contractions with the tens and breathing. After a few more contractions I realised they were actually quite bad and I asked Matt to phone delivery suite to let them know we were coming down. This was about 12pm, whilst he was on the phone I just knew the baby was coming and I shouted at him that I had no time and to get someone out to me. After he rang off I felt the contractions change and knew that I was going through the transition stage. For some reason I felt really calm and chilled out despite the pain and tried breathing through it. After about 5-10mins I stripped off and got into my birthing pool which we'd set up in the front room. I had a contraction and my body started doing little pushes, then I had another without any pushing. At this point I still felt really calm and warm in the pool and had accepted he was going to come quite soon. I was actually telling Matt to chill out as he was still stuffing things into carrier bags. The MW arrived at 12.15pm and as soon as she came into the front room the atmosphere changed. I hadn't met her before and she was from a different team. She ordered me out of the birthing pool and said I couldn't have him in there as I was early. I didn't want to get out as I was so nice and comfy but she made me and kept going on and on that I had to get out, he couldn't be born in there. Then she made Matt phone 999 for an ambulance as he was going to be prem. Everything turned into a circus from then onwards. I was forced out of the pool, soaking wet onto a pile of towels and sofa cushions on the floor, on my back. 2 paramedics arrived soon after and I was gasping for the gas and air but the arrogant paramedic just swanned in and said 'what's the rush', sat on the arm of my sofa with his feet up on it and stared down at me on the floor. I felt so humilated as I was naked apart from my bra. They had Matt running around getting things and I was just stranded on the floor. Eventually the nice paramedic set me up with the gas and air then he disappeared into the hallway when the 2nd MW arrived, but the horrible one stayed put talking noisily down his mobile phone. When the MW examined me I was fully dilated (just like with Ella when I got to hospital) and only my membranes were holding him in which she wanted to break. When she went to do this they broke of their own accord and splashed her from head to knee (she was kneeling). It was comedy gold https://www.serendipityforum.co.uk/images/smiles/icon_lol.gif Served her right for making me get out of the pool!! She then told me that I needed to start to push with the contractions. The nasty paramedic was trying to force me to hold the gas and air in the other hand (which I was holding Matt's hand with), and he kept grabbing my arm and hand which he wanted to put an IV into but he didn't ask me. I shook him off and shouted at him that I didn't want it and he got really shitty. The MWs said it was because I was adamant I wanted a homebirth and didn't want to transfter to hospital, but it was because I didn't want to be manhandled when I was supposed to be pushing out my baby! The MWs were talking about transferring him (baby) to hospital without me when he was born because he was early (I wasn't taking this in, had I realised what they meant I would have totally freaked). It all seemed very dramatic for a baby that was only 5 days off of the 37 week policy for homebirths! After a few pushes he arrived screaming into the world (I didn't feel the ring of fire as bad this time!). I was desperate to hold him but they wouldn't give him to me, they were cleaning him off with a towel. I wanted him so bad and Matt had unclipped my bra as he knew I wanted immediate skin to skin, but they still took a good couple mins to hand him over. They also cut the cord without asking and gave me a jab for me to pass the placenta without asking, so I'm feeling a bit miffed about that. I eventually got him and it felt so good to hold him next to my skin, he was covered in vernix and had a nice mop of hair. After they weighed him they decided the paramedics weren't required and that we'd go to hospital under our own steam. I had some grazing and a 1st degree tear that didn't need stitches. We spent 3 hours at home, he had his first feed and I had a bath then the MW left and we were supposed to follow to spend a night at hospital. I got really upset when she left as I didn't want to go into hospital and leave Matt and Ella (Ella slept through the whole of my labour by the way!), he seemed pink, healthy and happy and it all seemed over the top. So I called my MW and she said that we couldn't be forced into anything and to stay put for a hour and see how I felt. After that time we called the hospital and said we wouldn't be attended. So all my notes now say that either I refused or declined hospital admittance. The MW that delivered him was not happy at all that we didn't go down and came back later and gave my notes back to my mum without a word then stomped off. Shit to her! I got to sleep in my own bed, with clean sheets, next to my DH and new baby. 


We've named him Alexander George, here are some pics taken today 

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i197/kinawhitton/DSCF0161.jpg
https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i197/kinawhitton/DSCF0162.jpg
https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i197/kinawhitton/DSCF0181.jpg
https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i197/kinawhitton/DSCF0185.jpg


----------



## Jo

Aww hunny, he is so gorgeous:D 
What a dramatic delivery, so glad you held your own though to stay at home, can't understand why MW made you get out of pool, old cow she is!!!

As for that paramedic i bet you wished you could have kicked his arrogant arse

Alls well that ends well though and you have a gorgeous little boy to show for it, what does Ella make of him? 

BTW hun you need to change ya ticker:D


----------



## Layla

He is gorgeous!!!

Well done hun and Congrats again! :D

xx


----------



## Vic

well done hun, he is sooo gorgeous :) teeny tiny and so sweet. Sounds like you did really well with your birth despite the ignorant people! xx


----------



## Tam

He is gorgeous hun!! I am so pleased for you all, and so glad it all went ok, sorry you didn't get to use your pool tho, miserable cow! 

Congratulations again babe! x


----------



## bexxie

Kina

Ia m sitting here in shock (again!) at your birth story and the size of Alexander,he looks a big boy! I also cant believe I have one of these in my belly,I know I sound daft saying that.

Well done for your birth,I think it is amazing,but I tell you now that paramedic needs reporting and the placenta thing that is so out of order.

Kina he is absolutely gorgeous and doesnt look at all early,what a gorgeous colour he is! Oh and love the name it is my late gramps name.

Bex


----------



## KX

Kina what a stunning baby xx Welcome Alexander xx


----------



## Trinity

Congrats and well done Kina .. he is gorgeous!


----------



## Imi

Welcome alexander and well done kina!

MW sounds like a complete twat bag ... bit like a few i had lmao! ... and i bet if you could have you would have belted that PM!! ... Cheeky bleeders!!!
Despite a bit of a nightmare, you seemed to have remained very calm and your gorgeous baby is here!!
Congratulations again kina he is beautiful!!
xxx


----------



## Helen

Well done Kina, he looks fab. :hugs:


----------



## Caroline

What a drama Kina. Glad you are ok now and baby alexander is doing well. I can't believe how rude the mw was bieng. If you'd had proper advice in the first place youd have gone to delivery suite! Pictures are fantastic, he's sooo adorable hun.

:hugs: Hope you weren't too traumatised by the birth.


----------



## stephlw25

Well done Kina ! That midwife sounds a bit of a moo!! congratulations again on your little man, hes gorgeous !!


----------



## vicky

aww congrtulations hun, glad u got your own way in the end, i would report them all for being so nasty to you, But he is abosulty gorgeours congratulations hun


----------



## hypnorm

he is lovely! i agree with vicky - i'd be making a complaint, i got treated like crap when i was in hosp having ewan, your birth sound so calm and nice untill they arrived, probably caused you all more stress than was necessary.


----------



## Lauz_1601

awww hun he is gorgeous! at least you got your homebirth, cant believe she made you get out the pool! hows Ella finding being a big sister ? congratulations again


----------



## Kina

Ella's calmed down a lot now. At first she was quite jealous and also really rough with the baby, she's gotten more used to having him around it seems and today she's back to her usual self which is fab.

I think that I might sit down and write a letter and even if I don't send it it will be theraputic to get my feelings down. The MW was good in other ways - she was good at helping me to get the latching right with breastfeeding but she was pants in others. She seemed to thrive on the drama of my quick homebirth and her mobile kept ringing whilst she was here and she said 'oh everyone wants to know what happened' and when she was talking to people she was saying to them 'have you heard what happened to me today? I had a homebirth within 10 mins of arriving'. She also pushed us into having vit k jab even though I wanted the drops and persuaded Matt that it was the best thing to do so I had both of them going on about it, which after giving birth I really wasn't in a mood to argue. Now I wish I'd stuck to my guns about things like that and staying in the birthing pool. It was wrong of her to act like it was a big drama as she got Matt really worried (he went in next door to tell my mum not to panic when the ambulance arrived and started to cry as he was so worried because the MW had made such a big deal of the baby being prem). 

Anyway he's here and he's healthy and gorgeous (well I think he's cute ;) ). Having him has definately completed our family (for the time being!!) and I'm enjoying every tiring moment. I am finding it hard to rest and have probably been doing too much, but it's hard not to when you've got another little un to look after and I can't bear mess so I'm constantly tidying. I took Ella to the park and toddlers today and Alex also had his heel prick at the health clinic so I'm pretty shattered from being out and about, we were up at 6am and I'd finished my housework by 9, I'm finding it impossible to sit still for 5 minutes (apart from when I'm feeding). I think I'm trying to prove that I'm going to be able to cope when Matt goes back to work!!


----------



## vicky

aww hun try and relax and enjoy your kiddies while they are little, you don't have to prove to anyone hun what so ever.


----------



## Imi

_Hey im always doing to much and wondering how maddie has grown up so quick!!!_

_determined that with this ne im not running around after ppl anymore and chilling out with the kids!!_

_Sounds like a good idea to get all your feelings out on paper, if it will teach the MW not to behave like that in future then it has served another course._

_Glad everything has settled into a routine and ella has gone back to her normal self ... just takes a little time for little ones to settle down, wondering how maddie gonna settle down!!_

_Enjoy some quiet time with the children and your OH and chill out!!_
_xxx _


----------



## Tam

Oi woman, try and chill out a bit and relax!! I have done sod all in total since Alfie has been born, but this weekend I am going to have a big spring clean, and I wont feel guilty at all, as I have given all of me to the kiddies so far, so one weekend getting straight and in order will be no big deal I am sure..........although it is a bit different for me as I have not been able to do anything anyay because of the SPD, so you get used to having to leave things and wait for them to get done for you :hissy: so it will be quite an enjoyable task for me to get into it the weekend!

I am glad Ella is coming round now, bless her it is so new to her and she has been so used to having you all to herself and is very young, it was bound to happen...but bless her heart, she seems to be coping really well now and I am sure she will be loving her little brother in no time!

I really feel for you and how the birth went, I was very angry with how mine went too, I had all decisions taken away from me and no one was listening to what I wanted at all, I was very angry and upset for a up to a couple of weeks afterwards.......I have calmed down now, but I when I think about it I still get angry at how insignificant what I wanted was and the fact that I may as well have not been there as no one was giving my wishes a thought!
Why are people like this in this profession?

Anyway babe, how are you feeling in yourself, you doing ok? x


----------



## Kina

> Anyway babe, how are you feeling in yourself, you doing ok? x

I'm not too bad thanks, I'm quite sore down there but I'm hoping it will really start to get better over the next few days. 

It's amazing how much of an effect a bad birthing experience can have on you and your feelings. I'm sorry that you didn't have a very good experience either :(


----------



## Dionne

Kina said:


> It's amazing how much of an effect a bad birthing experience can have on you and your feelings. I'm sorry that you didn't have a very good experience either :(

i no! to the medical staff its just a job if they are having a bad day and in a mood it can ruin every thing
with Dior the midwife was amazing her shift finished at 1pm but she stayed untill 2.25pm just to see Dior be born and find out the sex. when she left she gave me a hug and a kiss. was such a great experience. but with Harley the midwife must have been having an off day she was so moody and snappy and it wrecked every thing.

some thing we remember forever!!!

but just think about that beautiful little boy that you held at the end of it all. think you done great and held it together, i was screaming i didnt want the baby any more:blush:


----------



## Cat

You know I think its the thing that worries me most about childbirth, its what midwife you get. last time I had half a dozen lol cause I was there so long.

But they certainly do have such a big effect on the whole experience, cause basically your in their hands, and no matter how strong you and your OH are you cant tell them how to do their job, and by arguing with them you can just make the whole situation worse.

I hope your feeling okay hun, Im a little bit worried about you, with your need to clean and do everything a the moment when you should be resting and having good family time, plus the way the birth went, and your feelings towards the experience, all a bit classic PND causing. Try to focus on the positives more, you still got to have the home birth, and it sounds like their were no complications with the delivery and you certainly have a stunning little boy to show for it all. Please just rest and let OH run around after you all for a bit!


----------



## gaby

Congrats!


----------



## Venseia

Hiya huge congrags Kina
Alexander is sooo gorgeous just like his sister, 
how is it going? Ella enjoying being a big sis.
I'm still here pg and late due for a sweep on wednes not looking forward too that hopefully he'll amke an appereance before then xxxxxxx


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Congrats Kina!!


----------

